# My new favorite toy!!!



## Birdsonbats (Feb 22, 2012)

Ammo is burning up my wallet lol.


----------



## Birdsonbats (Feb 22, 2012)

Ez rail just came in.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Saw the 2nd pic and thought ya blew it all to hell but I see ya got it back together ok:mrgreen:
Nice outfit


----------



## Birdsonbats (Feb 22, 2012)

Nope not yet lol. Gonna try to go to the range tom or sat and see how the rail n light hold up though. Hope it don't fly off.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

Nice set up.

:smt1099


----------

